# HS520(AS) or HS621?



## DrWinter (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey guys I'm in need of a upgrade my HS35 is being retired and I couldn't decide between these three that I found for a good price in my area. All three were propertly taken care of.

HS520 for $270
HS621 for $270
HS520AS for $300

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I’d go with the HS621


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

I had both 520as(sold it) and still own 621as. After using and taking the covers off both machines... the 621 is by far the better built blower. the 520 being mostly plastic, not a GX commercial grade engine... 520 has a GC homeowner grade engine. Also, the 520 vibrates(720 are worse). IMO, because honda cheapened the auger build design in that it does not back up the rubbers(so they vibrate) with metal the whole length like the 621 auger does. IMO, this vibration may lead to carpel tunnel syndrome in an operators wrists ?

Buy the 621... without question. Parts are still available too.


----------



## DrWinter (Feb 12, 2018)

I double checked the 621 and he said it takes 2-4 pulls and has minor rust so I might have to pull the trigger on the 520AS. He did show me a different one Yard Machines 24" 208cc Two-Stage Snow Blower that he's selling for $300...decision decision...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Are you handy with repairs? 2-4 pulls to start may just mean old fuel in there, or just a carb clean up and new spark plug. Light rust would be ok if is not rot. The HS621 had been referred as the Honda single stage ‘little tank’ because of its build quality matched with the commercial grade GX160 engine. Me, I’d take the HS621 without thinking it twice. Try negotiating the price down on the HS621 and get it...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

One thing that you gave to check though is the auger on the HS621 as it is the weak part if abused or neglected. They crack and break, the auger was updated with some welded reinforcement collars on later models and new replacement parts (it is expensive to replace).


----------



## DrWinter (Feb 12, 2018)

I have message the seller again to see if anything has been replaced or if the auger has been damage. I also might be able to throw in my Toro CCR1000 for 20-40 bucks trade-in.

I never worked on a snowblower but how hard could it be replacing a spark plug and cleaning a carb.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Can you post a few good pictures for the HS621? Specially from the auger housing/auger area
Before cleaning the carb, I'd change the spark plug, drain the old fuel and add fresh fuel and see how it starts.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Can you post a few good pictures for the HS621? Specially from the auger housing/auger area
> Before cleaning the carb, I'd change the spark plug, drain the old fuel and add fresh fuel and see how it starts.


good call. i do that and add some seafoam to the gas and let it run for 30-40 minutes. usually but not always that does the trick.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

The guys are giving you great advise! I did forget to mention the auger... they do break and i would be looking for a 621 with the upgraded auger which has reinforcement collars. Mine has them. Honda made A LOT of 621s, so keep looking for another 621 if this one doesn't have collars. They are for sale all the time. 
Definitely post pics of the 621 ur considering(including the auger housing right down to the bottom and auger itself(spin it and take several pics).
Do yourself a favor, and forget all those other blowers.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I own both machines and wrote a comprehensive comparison a few years ago. Here's the link
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/54034-hs520-vs-hs621-comparison.html
Can't go wrong with either machine. I'd say get the machine in the best overall shape both mechanically and cosmetically. Very little difference in overall performance.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Freezn said:


> I own both machines and wrote a comprehensive comparison a few years ago. Here's the link
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/54034-hs520-vs-hs621-comparison.html
> Can't go wrong with either machine. I'd say get the machine in the best overall shape both mechanically and cosmetically. Very little difference in overall performance.


Since you have experience with both. 

Quick question. In your opinion, does either machine stand out as being smoother then the other? Primarily regarding feed back through the handlebar.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

The stronger designed auger on the HS621 starts with serial # SZAN-1022998, so make sure the unit you buy has a higher serial #.

Also, check the auger rubber before you buy a used machine, because it's expensive to replace if you buy OEM Honda replacement rubber (which you should use because it wears better than aftermarket rubber). To check the rubber, measure the distance from the outer edge of the steel center paddle to the outer edge of the rubber, and if less than 5/8", the rubber should be replaced. Also make this same measurement at the rubber on the auger blades. 5/8" is the minimum. If either of these measurements is less than 5/8", then you have a good reason to bargain the price significantly downward, because OEM rubber will cost you $75. If the rubber is being replaced, then it's recommended to also replace the scraper for about another $25. Why stop here - you then might as well replace the drive belt too, for a grand total of over $100 for all these parts. This is exactly what I did 3-yrs ago when I bought my used HS621 (manufactured in 1999), and it now operates like brand new. You will probably want to change the oil and spark plug too when buying a used snowblower. $300 is way to expensive for a used HS621 if it needs all of the above work done, or it may be a decent price if all this work was just recently done .


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Since you have experience with both.
> 
> Quick question. In your opinion, does either machine stand out as being smoother then the other? Primarily regarding feed back through the handlebar.


No noticeable difference in handlebar vibration between the HS621 and the HS520. If there's a way to acuratly measure 
vibration, I'd be more than happy to run a comparison between the two machines? Thoughts or ideas?


----------

